# Bouncing Idle



## wallygc (May 25, 2004)

When the car is cold it starts up really rough. The Idle goes up to 1500 then down as low as 200 almost dying. Infact yesterday it did die when I didn't give it extra gas. The engine runs perfect besides the cold ildle. And it doesn't always have this bouncing idle going on. Anyone know what might be causing this?

Walter
91 Maxima


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Dist cap. rotor
all filters fuel espec...
plugs wires
or just simply raise ur idle adjust ur timing.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

wallygc said:


> When the car is cold it starts up really rough. The Idle goes up to 1500 then down as low as 200 almost dying. Infact yesterday it did die when I didn't give it extra gas. The engine runs perfect besides the cold ildle. And it doesn't always have this bouncing idle going on. Anyone know what might be causing this?
> 
> Walter
> 91 Maxima



See if the idle control is working...i used to own a honduh and i had the same problem and once i replaced it, didnt have the problem ne more


----------

